# Working Trials Experience



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

The Working Trials Experience

A Two Day course specifically designed for handlers and dogs that are new to working trials

Experience nosework, agility, obedience and an insight into the mythical land of long distance Sendaway and redirections
Wednesday & Thursday 8th & 9th June, 2011,
Or Wednesday & Thursday 3rd & 4th August, 2011, 
Held at a venue between York& Selby, Yorkshire
Start time 9.00am finish approx 4.30pm

Dave Olley (Dip CABT) & Jenny Olley (Dip CABT) are both TD championship handlers, Dave also works PD championship, and have introduced many new handlers to working trials, who are successfully gaining qualifications.
J
Cost Handler & dog 2days £60.00, 1 Day £35.00
Spectator 2 days £30.00, 1 Day £20.00
Places to be prebooked & prepaid.
Tel 01405 814864 or 07840 606916
Visit our website for details of this and other courses
Dog Friendly Training


----------

